# HVAC Filter Puller



## davel348 (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170919682193

Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.Makes an HVAC filter techs job much easier to reach filters on commercial and industrial units.*Ever use a measuring tape and get frustrated when it breaks in the middle while pulling out a filter.*You wont have to worry about it anymore with this filter puller.*


----------



## davel348 (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170919902244


----------

